# horse trailer review circle j



## leguimond (Jan 3, 2012)

I am considering purchasing a Circle J 3H - 2006 gooseneck with living quarters. I saw on the internet that a company by that name filed for bankrupty in 2008. I found a company currently listed - but they don't show living quarter styles. I was just wondering about support for this trailer for parts and if anyone has any reviews on the brand.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the trailer is in good shape about the only things you might need to replace are bearings, brakes etc which are easy to get. Trailer companies are just the assemblers of standard items. They might also manufacture the frames but everything else is ordered in.


----------

